# How do I get the Water out of my False Bottom?



## that Frog Guy

So my first Terrarium Build was just Dirt and it quickly Flooded.

So then on here I found out about False Bottoms and made one.

Hydro Balls, then Mesh Sheet, and then the Dirt.

But now that is Flooded.

How am I supposed to take the Water out now so that the Soil is not Flooded?


----------



## goof901

did you leave a pond in a corner or a section of pvc that extends all the way to the bottom?


----------



## Gocubs

Insert a turkey baster into the drainage layer and remove the excess h2o


----------



## ZookeeperDoug

There are a couple solutions.

1.) Drill the tank for a drain so excess water can trickle out into a bucket or other catchment.

2.) Have some means in the tank to siphon off excess water. You can leave a pond in a corner to do this, or have a pvc riser hidden someplace that allows you to access the false bottom with a hose to siphon away the excess. I've found it easy enough in one tank to push a peice of rigid airline tubing down into the false bottom in a corner with airline hose attached and then siphon off the water.

Personally I prefer to drill and have a drain. All but one of my tanks are done this way.


----------



## Pumilo

Uh-Oh, You're a little late with that question. You will have to do some minor reconstruction to add access. Here were your choices.
1) Install a bulkhead and drain under the false bottom. It will either drain directly into a bucket, or you use a valve and open it every couple weeks or so, to drain into a bucket.
2) Leave a small pond in one corner, that flows freely through to the false bottom. You can empty that with a siphon or turkey baster.
3) Leave a PVC pipe that goes through the false bottom and into the water. It only needs to stick up a couple inches. Give it a removable cap and hide it with a piece of cork bark or something. Now you can pull your cap and siphon it out when full.

I put drains on all mine.

Edit: Ooops! Doug beat me to the draw!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

If your soil is flooded and damp it could lead to comprimising the health of your frogs. I would tear down your viv, add a drain, and replace the dirt with ABG mix.


----------



## that Frog Guy

I am worried that if I lift up the Drainage Layer then the Soil will fall into the Hydro Balls defeating the point of the Mesh Screen.


----------



## that Frog Guy

I think I will do the PVC Pipe in the corner.

That sounds like the easiest way.

Does anybody have a Link to a Picture or Video that would show the Best way to do this?

Do I have to make Holes in the PVC Pipe to let the Water in it to be Drained or no?


----------



## Pumilo

that Frog Guy said:


> I am worried that if I lift up the Drainage Layer then the Soil will fall into the Hydro Balls defeating the point of the Mesh Screen.


Sorry Steve, I wish I had an easier answer for you, but I don't think you have any options here, other than what we've already suggested. Some sort of access needs to be installed.


----------



## that Frog Guy

If I go to Lowe's / Home Depot do they sell the PVC Pipe with the Top that you are referring to or do I have to make my own?


----------



## Pumilo

that Frog Guy said:


> I think I will do the PVC Pipe in the corner.
> 
> That sounds like the easiest way.
> 
> Does anybody have a Link to a Picture or Video that would show the Best way to do this?
> 
> Do I have to make Holes in the PVC Pipe to let the Water in it to be Drained or no?


I agree, that's probably the easiest at this point. Just pull back the corner a bit and slide it down in. Yes, if using LECA instead of an eggcrate false bottom, I would drill holes. Make sure your cap is not super tight or you'll never get it off without pulling that pvc tube out.


----------



## Pumilo

that Frog Guy said:


> If I go to Lowe's / Home Depot do they sell the PVC Pipe with the Top that you are referring to or do I have to make my own?


You can get it at Lowes. Just a piece of PVC pipe and a PVC cap. You may have to sand it down just a bit so it's not super tight.


----------



## frogface

that Frog Guy said:


> If I go to Lowe's / Home Depot do they sell the PVC Pipe with the Top that you are referring to or do I have to make my own?


They sell PVC and caps separately. You can get small connector pieces for 30 cents or so. Get as many as you need to reach from the bottom of the tank to a couple inches above the substrate. Silicone those together. This is if you can't find a piece that's already the right length. Get a cap that will fit over it. On the bottom of the bottom piece, abrade or cut some notches so that the water can flow in and out of the PVC.

The other guys may have better advice, but, that's how I do it 

I'd go ahead and drain it out completely and let it sit a while before misting again, to let it dry a bit. Then check it to see if it has a terrible rotting smell. If so, you may want to change your substrate out.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug

Definitely in agreement with letting it dry out. A super soggy substrate can really be detrimental to your frogs and plants.

I'd look in the irrigation section for the grey schedule 80 risers or black ones. These will show less if placed in a front corner, vs the bright white of normal PVC.


----------



## Pumilo

Typically, our vivs are higher humidity than most traditional dirts/soils will work for. You should really look into ABG mix, Turface, or something much better draining.


----------



## Eiffel70

I am a newb, but I have an idea. Please let me/that Frog Guy know if this is not recommended. I did it today with much success. 

1) First, you need a vacuum pump such as Tom Aquatics Aqualifter pump. These can usually be found at a reef store, or if you're not in a hurry, order one online: Aqua Lifter Vacuum Pump - Bulk Reef Supply

2) Insert a long piece of airline tubing in a corner of your viv, right through your substrate, and through the false floor. 

3) Once done, blow through the tubing to unclog it with any substrate that may have gotten in.

4) Plug in the Aqualifter pump so you know which hole is the intake (usually 
the left), and which one is the output (usually the right).

5) Insert the tubing you put through the substrate into the intake hole. Insert another piece into the output hole and the other side into an empty milk jug or other container.


----------



## frogface

Sounds like that would work well. I do the PVC, siphon, turkey baster thing because I have no creativity


----------



## Eiffel70

Well, my first addiction/obsession is reef tanks, so I figured I'd use the auto top-off method, since it's basically the reverse of what we are trying to accomplish.


----------



## timopictures

I've also had luck using one of those "flavor injector" syringes to suck water out of a false bottom. It's kind of impractical for bigger tanks, but I've found it to be useful from time to time.


----------



## morg

On the 2 vivs, I sloped the substrate levels drastically, leaving a low drainGe area in front corners. Each drain pool is 2 inches below substrate. Whenever I notice pooling, out comes.the turkey Baster. 
http://i.imgur.com/943UW.jpg


----------



## TRNT_G

Eiffel70 said:


> I am a newb, but I have an idea. Please let me/that Frog Guy know if this is not recommended. I did it today with much success.
> 
> 1) First, you need a vacuum pump such as Tom Aquatics Aqualifter pump. These can usually be found at a reef store, or if you're not in a hurry, order one online: Aqua Lifter Vacuum Pump - Bulk Reef Supply
> 
> 2) Insert a long piece of airline tubing in a corner of your viv, right through your substrate, and through the false floor.
> 
> 3) Once done, blow through the tubing to unclog it with any substrate that may have gotten in.
> 
> 4) Plug in the Aqualifter pump so you know which hole is the intake (usually
> the left), and which one is the output (usually the right).
> 
> 5) Insert the tubing you put through the substrate into the intake hole. Insert another piece into the output hole and the other side into an empty milk jug or other container.


^^^^^^Exactly what I was thinking. Also a reefer?


----------

